# Dorico SE vs Cubase Score Editor



## youngpokie (Jan 16, 2020)

I received a promo email from Steinberg today about the free Dorico SE offer. I use Cubase own notation now.

If anyone has experience or knowledge with those two, could you please share if SE is worth switching to and learning? Thanks


----------



## Franklin (Jan 21, 2020)

I owned both Dorico Pro 3 and Cubase Pro 10.5 but switched to Sibelius Ultimate and Studio One 4.6 Pro. I have never worked with the Cubase score editor and many requests in the Dorico forum were about the integration between Dorico and Cubase. Dorico's priorities are not the integration of Dorico and Cubaase and they always dished questions away with "in the near future" answers. They might get there in the future and if it's interesting I may have another look. For now Sibelius gives me what I need. Lots of choices for music notation fonts and other goodies. Dorico has one music notation font for lead sheets and I don't like it at all. Dorico just isn't there yet.


----------



## Danny (Jan 21, 2020)

I have Dorico Pro 3 & Cubase Pro 10.5. However, there are no seamless integration between Dorico Pro & Cubase. I will not upgrade my Dorico license again until there is a good integration between Dorico and Cubase.


----------



## Franklin (Jan 21, 2020)

1. The Cubase scorede editor sucks and is not able to generate a descent score that is up to today's standards.

2. There is no functionality in Cubase to import a Dorico score as such. Instead Steinberg brushes up the Cubase score editor with a few minor alterations. The Dorico team is in Londen and the Cubase team in Germany and somehow in this digital age with high speed internet connections and all other means of communication there does not seem to be a collaboration to work towards integration. Seems like they both sit on their iland.


----------



## barteredbride (Jan 24, 2020)

Franklin said:


> I owned both Dorico Pro 3 and Cubase Pro 10.5 but switched to Sibelius Ultimate and Studio One 4.6 Pro. I have never worked with the Cubase score editor and many requests in the Dorico forum were about the integration between Dorico and Cubase. Dorico's priorities are not the integration of Dorico and Cubaase and they always dished questions away with "in the near future" answers. They might get there in the future and if it's interesting I may have another look. For now Sibelius gives me what I need. Lots of choices for music notation fonts and other goodies. Dorico has one music notation font for lead sheets and I don't like it at all. Dorico just isn't there yet.



Interesting. I'm starting to research score editors, and as a Cubase 10 user, Dorico was on my radar as i thought the integration would be tight.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 24, 2020)

Grabbed Dorico Elements and having Sibelius before, love Dorico’s setup and workflow. Very intuitive and easy to use IMO!


----------



## Franklin (Jan 25, 2020)

I don't want to give the impression that Dorico sucks. It has grown to give the competition some headache, but as a former Cubase user I think the waiting has been long enough to see some steps towards integration of Cubase en Dorico. Of course one can import or export a file here and there, but integration that results in a logical workflow and saves time, is something else. That I don't see happening in the near future. Once again, in the end Dorico will get there and then they may catch my attention.


----------



## S4410 (Jan 25, 2020)

Long time Cubase user, i occasionally make some scores in its editor. I also have Dorico Pro. As the others said there's not an integration between them for the time being,i wish there was.But it's an excellent program,i think it does most of the things any other notation does,it works smooth, and has a dedicated team behind it (ex Sibelius makers) that progress every year. If you are a Steinberg user you 'll be happy with it. You can freely use Dorico SE just to see if it suits you and learn the first steps.


----------



## Bollen (Jan 31, 2020)

I use both professionally and I find there's little that you can't do with them. There's quite a bit of integration already (though I confess I don't use it) but you can drag and drop things from one program into the other e.g. MIDI.

It really depends which way you're working, if Score > Production then I try to get the performance as perfect as possible in Dorico and then I just export the MIDI into Cubase. Everything plays exactly the same. But if it's Production > Score I'm not the person to ask, but I have seen plenty of people converting MIDI into score in Dorico with just a few clicks here and there. There was also a video of some famous film composer praising the integration of both, although he didn't go into any details...


----------



## youngpokie (Feb 1, 2020)

Bollen said:


> I use both professionally and I find there's little that you can't do with them. There's quite a bit of integration already (though I confess I don't use it) but you can drag and drop things from one program into the other e.g. MIDI.
> 
> It really depends which way you're working, if Score > Production then I try to get the performance as perfect as possible in Dorico and then I just export the MIDI into Cubase. Everything plays exactly the same. But if it's Production > Score I'm not the person to ask, but I have seen plenty of people converting MIDI into score in Dorico with just a few clicks here and there. There was also a video of some famous film composer praising the integration of both, although he didn't go into any details...



Thank you for this. So Dorico expression maps translate into Cubase without any problems?


----------



## Bollen (Feb 1, 2020)

youngpokie said:


> Thank you for this. So Dorico expression maps translate into Cubase without any problems?


Oooo, you got me there! I've never used expression maps or equivalents on any software... I prefer to do my keyswitches manually. After all, it's all about context....


----------

